# New Fiat/ NuVenture Motorhomes build to my design.



## viator (May 1, 2007)

After looking at many conversions on panel vans, I decided to draw my own plans and visted(at shows) and rang converters to find who would build a my "ideal " van. Some were flexible to a degree, , not so NuVenture Motorhomes of Seven Stars Rd. Wigan. There attitude is, you show us what you want we will build it for you. I had a van to trade in so they advised visiting one of their dealers for a price, I did that, he offered me a reasonable price for my van and quoted for my new van, which I agreed to, except he wanted a 10% deposit which I thought was a bit steep, I wanted time to consider. Back home I rang him to negotiate the deposit to be told the price of my new van had increased by £4000, end of my dealings with this dealer. I rang NuVenture. They suggested I sell my van privately and they quoted me a price direct from them, a lot less than the dealer. I sold my van to the first caller, getting £1000 more than the dealer offered me, I saved a lot of money. I visited the NuVenture factory twice, I found all of the staff to be open friendly people and a pleasure to deal with, they built exactly what I asked for, I am delighted with the outcome, especially the money part. The Fiat part is another story, watch this space.

Viator


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Great, looking forward to seeing pics.

cabby


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

It's not light metallic green and you didn't visit Troutbeck CC site a couple of weekends ago did you?
Andy


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hello cabby,
No pics so far,working on it, take care.
viator


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hello Andy,
Sorry not me at Troutbeck, my van is metallic silver.
viator


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

viator said:


> Hello Andy,
> Sorry not me at Troutbeck, my van is metallic silver.
> viator


Ah well.

It was a great looking van on the new X250 and it was parked in the 'Arrivals' lane as we were leaving about 10am.

At first I couldn't spot any converters name on it until I saw the little 'Nu Venture' high on the rear offside.

It struck us as an odd time to arrive at a site, especially after a very, very stormy night.

Andy


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm planning to go the same way myself and Nu Venture is one of the firms I have shortlisted to do my conversion. I spoke to them at York show and as you say they were nice people who seem to know what they are doing. Funnily enough the other firm I like the look of is called Nu Venture too (Nu Venture Campers) and they are in Wigan too. Dunno what that's all about. Main difference is I'll go for Sprinter, Crafter or otherwise Transit: no Fiats for me thanks I just don't trust the build quality.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. friends have bought 2 vans off Nu-Venture built to there own design. The first one they were very pleased with but were very disappointed with the second, They have had to do a lot of work including a lot of rewiring, they said they would never buy another van off them. I don't know all the details so what I am saying is keep your eye on the build if you don't live too far away, I would also say that the couple concerned are very fussy.
Cheers Sid


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi Henrypartridge,
I don't know the history of NuVenture, I have heard they were all one outfit at one time then a split. NuVenture Motorhomes are the people I dealt with. I was a dyed in the wool VW man for over 30 years and my reason for change will be told in another story. NuVenture will convert on any make of panel van for you, new supplied by them or yourself or on a good used van. hope this is of some help.
viator


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hello SidT,
There are 2 NuVenture converters. I am a fussy b****r, so have gone over with a fine tooth comb, one or two minor details which were apologetically accepted by NuVenture and fixed by myself. 
viator


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I bought a NuVenture coachbuilt which was alright. It was spoilt by shoddy silicone sealant application inside the van. In fact when I went to part exchange one dealer was reluctant to offer a price as he thought that I had been bodging up water ingress inside the van. Many screws that were used were too long and the tips almost broke through the finish on some of the cupboards. 3 screws that had been used to fix the table support across the rear wall had almost penetrated the aluminium cladding. The electrical wiring was poor compared to that on the Adria.
Other than that it was a good conversion.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,
we now have a Nu Venture, ditched the A-Class and got a second-hand NuVenture Airedale (must get round to taking a photo and changing my info), I would describe it as an A/S Topaz on steroids. The Jumbo high roof puts it a 10'3 which makes it a panelvan that is taller than most coachbuilts. Obviously with a secondhand van you take what you are given but we're happy with the build quality. Had it out in freezing weather and it was warm as toast. Have seen quite a few NuVentures on the campsites over the last few months.

Tons of storage, and an excellent kitchen area, lots of attention to detail.


----------

